# MoYu 15x15?



## Blabber333 (Apr 9, 2015)

I found this and im wondering if its real or not.

Heres the link:

http://tinyurl.com/l4s4q3o


----------



## nalralz (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes it is man!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yup, this cube is insane.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 9, 2015)

The 15x15 in that picture is not a real one, but I have heard rumors that MoYu was working on one


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 9, 2015)

This picture actually comes off Tony Fisher's youtube video here


----------



## unsolved (Apr 9, 2015)

Blabber333 said:


> I found this and im wondering if its real or not.



Just when I finished writing my 5x5x5 solver program you had to show me that


----------



## KevinM (Mar 11, 2016)

*well...*



Blabber333 said:


> I found this and im wondering if its real or not.
> 
> Heres the link:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/l4s4q3o



Well, it is indeed Moyu. But I highly doubt that this will turn very good. Not only that, I feel like this will get to unstablee. Just my predictions


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 11, 2016)

KevinM said:


> Well, it is indeed Moyu. But I highly doubt that this will turn very good. Not only that, I feel like this will get to unstablee. Just my predictions



I guess you didn't even have 13x13 in your hands. It's truly amazing cube.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 11, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> I guess you didn't even have 13x13 in your hands. It's truly amazing cube.



ohh, its amazing indeed. I was just making a statement. I didnt mean like v cube horrible. I think it will be more like the 11x11. Pops and locks will be way more common. The turning will definantly be good!!


----------



## Forcefulness (Mar 13, 2016)

KevinM said:


> ohh, its amazing indeed. I was just making a statement. I didnt mean like v cube horrible. I think it will be more like the 11x11. Pops and locks will be way more common. The turning will definantly be good!!



The Yuxin 11x11 is a V-cube, they KO'd the mech. I think it will be just as good as the 13x13


----------



## Sicira (Mar 14, 2016)

Does anyone know what the release date for this is? I know they were planning to have it done by 2015 a few years ago.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 16, 2016)

KevinM said:


> Well, it is indeed Moyu. But I highly doubt that this will turn very good. Not only that, I feel like this will get to unstablee. Just my predictions


I would bet a large sum of money that the puzzle will be superb just like the 13x13x13.



Sicira said:


> Does anyone know what the release date for this is? I know they were planning to have it done by 2015 a few years ago.


The official release date is April 2016. Be aware that release dates are seldom achieved so I predict November or even later. If it was about to be released I would have expected some prototype photos or videos by now. The only thing I have seen published are some moulds.


----------

